# Here's Hardened patches for 4.9.26 and 4.9.27 (LTS) Kernels

## Zazzman

Small changes, here and there. The hardest part was removing grsec branding - I think I got all of it.

https://github.com/PrometheanSet/hardened-patches

Each version is listed as its own branch for now, until I can comb enough docs on how to Github.

Sorry, I',m not trying to take a stab at updating the patch to 4.10 or 4.11 kernels by myself. We're talking about a single patch that's 1.5x the size of a .txt of the collected works of Shakespeare; the jump from 4.9 to 4.10 is significant.

In the mean time, lets keep our systems up to date, even if it has to be a LTS kernel.

----------

## Zazzman

Updating link.

https://github.com/patchMonkey156/GorSec-patch

4.9.28 is live. Working on 4.10 too - having a bit of fun with the work it takes.

----------

